# Looking for some ideas / inspiration for new layout (75g rimless, blank canvass)



## philipraposo1982 (8 Feb 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am turning to ukaps for some inspiration / ideas for my next scape / layout.  

Little history (this will help explain what I am looking for).  Started my 75g low tech, all easy growing stem plants, a dwarf sag carpet. a bit of random hardscape but no plan in mind.  moved things around a lot and it did well.  looked alright but nothing impressive.

slowly transitioned over my first year to more interesting plants, obviously these became more demanding and as such i up'd the ferts and lowered the lighting and added co2.  this stage i was still trying to get the growth i wanted but wasn't planning my scape at all.  still a chaotic mess.

finally got sick of trimming and such and went with a full crypt tank with moss carpet (my latest, till i torn it all down today).  it was a  success in terms of awesome plant growth imo, but the scape lacked in a lot of ways.  I realized that i wanted more of an impressive hardscape while still keeping things low tech low maint.  I want the water to be as high quality as possible for my fish as well.  I am focusing more of fish and hardscape but with some plants in the mix.

Which is why I am seeking some advice now.  I can't seem to find existing scapes that I like that resemble what I am looking for. I want it to look natural.  I am going to be housing only 1 species of fish (most likely angels but I may change my mind.  But it won't be small schooling fish but rather some medium or large ones.

I want to have lots of driftwood but that doesn't take away too much swimming space but can break up sight lines and such.  Rock is key too, again nothing to overpowering.  I don't know what kind of wood or rock is best but I would rather it not have to be attached to slate because I want to easily move it around if possible.

I don't want to have a deep layer of substrate, I want to be able to stay clean and anaerobic free.  so I will be using a thin layer of PFS.

As for plants I want to stick with hardy low tech ferns and alike.  anubias for sure. narrow leaf java fern or similar, and bolbitis.  maybe a big amazon sword (maybe..).  I have a small buce brownie blue that will be in there too.  since I want this to look natural, I want to stick with only a few species of plants.  ideally ferns because i won't have deep substrate.

Lighting will be my 48" finnex planted plus.  I will raise it up as high as I need.  I will be dosing very rarely and no excel or co2.  I don't want lots of plants.  I would prefer lots of hardscape and a bit of plants in the right spots to highly focal points.

Creating a sense of depth has always been a huge problem in all my attempts.  I fail at it all the time.  I would really like to achieve this in my new layout.  

I hope my rambling is making some sense and has painted a picture of what I am looking for.  Any help / suggestions would be a huge help, I really want to do this right!  Type of wood to use? rocks? layout advice? other potential plant choices? fish suggestions?

money is not an issue, the tank is a new rimless 75g and its a blank canvas right now.

I have been doing planted tanks for 2 years and I can grow nice lush plants but have never been able to achieve a great scape.  I want to change that  

thanks


----------



## Dantrasy (8 Feb 2016)

A friend of mine (on this forum and others) recently sent me this link. 

https://www.facebook.com/nature.aquarium.poland/?pnref=story


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Feb 2016)

Amazing images, thanks for the link.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (8 Feb 2016)

Ditto!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (10 Feb 2016)

so i am buying either one of these driftwood boxes from a website i found.
http://fineaquatics.com/images/ap2 contents.jpg
http://fineaquatics.com/images/ap2 xl contents.jpg

i purchased my 7 geophagus tapajos today and acclimated them (drip). They are doing amazing! active, exploring the sand, no shy or scared. They are young (didn't want to spend $450 on bigger ones) only about 2-2.5 inches, but look very healthy.

I have no idea what rock i am going to use, hoping to get some suggestions. I am kinda going for a biotope-ish look but no darkwater and will use anubias, bolbitis, and needle leaf fern. Like i mention before I want a natural look.

I can't seem to find any good pictures of tanks that i like.. need to keep searching through pictures i guess.


----------



## alto (10 Feb 2016)

philipraposo1982 said:


> so I will be using a thin layer of PFS


Asssuming the Geophagus tapajos are in this aquarium, don't they need a fairly deep fine sand layer for substrate sifting (preferred method of feeding)

These are stunning fish & should hit 20 - 25 cm in a couple years so I'm hoping you have another tank planned 

Again with these fish it's suggested to have plants that are attached to wood & rock etc - check out Tropica's DecorRock for ideas of plant species on rock & on wood ... I also really like their idea of wood that can attach to tank glass via suction cups (Eheim cups get my vote for "_stickiness_" 

The Senske's always have some terrific "hardscape" designs - check their website gallery & facebook

Of the two driftwood boxes, I'd select the 2nd for these fish re more substantial fish = more substantial wood
Same for rock, look for a few large, smoothly rounded rock with flat areas (for spawning)


----------



## philipraposo1982 (10 Feb 2016)

When I say thin I guess I mean compared to that of my 5 inches in the old planted tank.  But yes, they will have plenty for sifting.

There is no plan to upgrade to something bigger, many have told that a 75g is fine.  It's only for them.  They max out at around 6 inches and are not like angels that are super active swimmers.  I  not worried about tank size.


	Scientific Name: Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head"

	Pronunciation: j--f-gs

	Geo. Origin: Rio Tapajos

	Habitat: Riverine

	Diet: Omnivore

	Gender Differences: Monomorphic

	Breeding: Biparental Mouthbrooder

	Temperament: Peaceful

	Conspecific Temperament: Mildly Aggressive

	Maximum Size: 5"

	Temperature: 80°F

	pH: 6 - 7

	Water Hardness: Soft

	Difficulty: 2

All plants will be mounted, nothing in the sand.   And yeah I was planning on going with some larger roundish type of rocks for sure 



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (11 Feb 2016)

I think this is one of the best discussions (& photos & video)  I've seen on Geophagus sp. Tapajos
- my Spanish is non-existent so I began with the translation but video links suffered so well worth beginning with the original format
My favorite video 

Note that one poster began with juveniles that had grown to 12-13 cm, 7 months later  - both makes & females show nice coloration in the photos.

This discussion has some terrific spawning photos as well 

Given that Seriously Fish includes this comment


> There was little in the way of vegetation or wood, pH was around neutral and adult specimens could be observed swimming in pairs with sexually inactive individuals congregating in groups of up to 20 (J. Cardwell, pers. comm.).


I suspect that his given size of 200 - 250 mm Standard Length is correct.

Many fishkeepers report smaller adult size (on larger fish) kept in aquaria ... my speculation is this reflects environmental limitations
(in contrast many small fish attain larger (than wild) sizes in aquaria) 

Obviously a 75 UK gal tank will be larger dimensions than a 75 US gal tank, also a tank that is wider with short height will offer these sand dwelling fish more "real estate"
Given the area that this young G sp Tapajos is protecting in this video I'd go with the Seriously Fish recommendation of minimum tank size


> An aquarium with a base measuring 180 ∗ 60 cm or more is *required to house a group long-term*.



looking forward to tank pictures


----------



## philipraposo1982 (11 Feb 2016)

Fair enough. Just like many will swear up and down that larger rainbowfish need 6 foot tank minimum, while many grow out and keep large rainbows in 4 feet tanks all the time and do perfectly fine.  

While I do agree bigger is better I feel confident that with my level of care I  willing to provide that a 4 foot tank will be sufficient for long happy stress free lives.

Here is a pic of them today.  After only a day of acclimation they are all eating and super chill.  They are not scared of my hands in the tank or my right in front of them starring 

I bought 60lbs of rocks (granite roundish stones) in all sizes from the biggest (what you see in the pictures) to as small as .5 inch pebbles and everything in between.

I placed the largest ones in the tank to get a feel of how they look. 

I have a box of manzanita dw coming in.  Untill then I will keep buying plants (anubias nana, needle leaf fern, and more bolbitis).  The amazon sword and buce in the photo are being sold, just there temporally.  The little twigs in there will probably go too as I don't want non manzanita in there 










Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (11 Feb 2016)

alto said:


> I think this is one of the best discussions (& photos & video)  I've seen on Geophagus sp. Tapajos
> - my Spanish is non-existent so I began with the translation but video links suffered so well worth beginning with the original format
> My favorite video
> 
> ...


Just curious, have you ever kept this species yourself?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (11 Feb 2016)

Great looking stone & an interesting fish you've chosen 

It would be great to see monthly updates (or weekly ) 




philipraposo1982 said:


> Just like many will swear up and down that larger rainbowfish need 6 foot tank minimum, while many grow out and keep large rainbows in 4 feet tanks all the time and do perfectly fine.


pretty much   
- I don't keep big fish , after seeing the difference in behaviours between the same fish kept in 6 - 12 foot tanks, vs 4-5 foot tanks (excellent tank husbandry in both situations), I concluded I like big fish in big tanks ... I just don't have any space 



philipraposo1982 said:


> Just curious, have you ever kept this species yourself?


no - which is why I'm excited to see where you go with this!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (11 Feb 2016)

I will be sure to keep this thread going as my wood comes in and I wash the rest of the rocks and try and scape this tank 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (11 Feb 2016)

so i picked up a big clump of narrow leaf and needle leaf java fern.  paid more than i should of but oh well 

I also sorted through my bag of rocks and added some more to the tank.  I would like some opinions as to which ones I should keep.  also, how many of the larger ones vs smaller ones.

I wanted to see them in the tank for a few days to see color and shape and hope that i would find ones i like this way.

Placement of stuff is not how it will be, its just scattered for now for the purpose of visualizing.  I also have a 5lb pail full of smaller rocks that I will add at the end once the wood and main rocks are in place as well as the plants.

I will be picking up a huge portion of bolbitis and a few anubias petite and nana on saturday morning.  No idea on when I will get the wood though :-/

anyhow, any suggestions would be great!  I am really hoping to visually creat a fair bit of depth in this layout upon completion.  Also keep in mind I don't want to cover up too much sand as the fish are earth eaters and sift constantly.  From the photos i feel like its way to much rock.

I am thinking of keeping maybe 3 of the big ones and 5-7 medium, then add small and tiny rocks at the end.  suggestions? remember i will not have plant in the substrate but rather tucked in places and attached to wood.

here are the pictures:


----------



## philipraposo1982 (12 Feb 2016)

So my box of manzanita wood deal fell through 

But..  I found some nice piece of spider wood that I think will be really neat.

Here is some initial thoughts for layouts of the wood.  I would love any feedback or help.















Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (12 Feb 2016)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Feb 2016)

Nice wood...should look great if you combine it with the boulders already in your tank


----------



## philipraposo1982 (13 Feb 2016)

Thanks, which one of the layouts do you prefer?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3lly (13 Feb 2016)

The three front left stones look hugely unnatural to me. They are too equidistant from each other. Not sure if this was the final hardscape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (13 Feb 2016)

It's not at all final hardscape.  I have tons of rock to choose from

More looking for wood layout advice currently

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Feb 2016)

I like the last one best.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (13 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (15 Feb 2016)

The piece of wood in the middle is just about water logged, hopefully the other 3 will not take as long.

I got all the plants that I will need for my scape now, so just wanting on the wood to stay down on its own.  Than I can scape it properly.

I ended up buying 7 more geos tapajos.  I got bigger ones this time which is what I should of got the first time.  The others are in another tank and will grow out for a few months before selling them.  

I quickly just tucked some plants in and around the wood and rock that's there just so that they weren't floating all over the place.  Also nice to get an idea of how things are going to sorta look.

I feel like I like the idea of have the needle ferns, in the upper parts of the wood with the anubias at the bottom.  I am thinking the bolbitis will stay in the lower areas too.

Going with a black background I think too.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismiller12341 (15 Feb 2016)

I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## woodster (17 Feb 2016)

Looking good, will look really nice once grown in.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (17 Feb 2016)

chrismiller12341 said:


> I wouldn't change a thing


Heh thanks, but this is just randomly placed wood rock and plants.  I am going to be attempting to make my tank look deeper than it is.  The wood rock and plant placement will have a huge impact.


woodster said:


> Looking good, will look really nice once grown in.


The plants are in great Condition and it shouldn't take to long to get some new growth.

I am excited to get things scaped once the wood is waterlogged.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (6 Mar 2016)

So the wood is mostly waterlogged minus the one piece on the left (almost there).

I decided on a layout of wood that I liked, and tied on all the needle leaf fern.  The anubias and bolbitis have been placed but not tied it.  I may move some  plants around as time goes on.

As for my rocks, I am having a hard time placing them within this scape.  I am hoping for some advice.  

Thinking of using large rocks up front and smaller ones in the back.  Still trying to create more depth in the tank.

Here is a picture






Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

